# Wirral to Stone Henge 2016



## Eamonnc (16 May 2016)

Had an absolute ball doing this last year, however I was a little sceptical I could actually do it! I was so unprepared, so clueless but I trooped on and done it. I had my panniers fully loaded, alot of weight behind me dragging me down... I was also on a hybrid, not the best idea for long distance! I didnt have sat nav, I actually bought an atlas on the second day  I clocked up over 300 miles, averaged 60 mile per day... Bad I know...
But that was then, this is now... I have changed bike, this year I will be cycling on a Jamis Renegade Expat 2016 edition... I have solar power for my phone so I have directions, and can also get an exact time and have it all mapped out for me. This year I will be ditching the camping gear, pannier bags, laptop, clean clothes etc, will be possibly having a stop off at a b&b, but possibly not... I am setting my target for 2 days, 220 miles, but I have this little voice inside my head telling me I can do it in one! Kinda edging toward the voice 
Ive always been on and off with cycling, never really looked at it as a sport, more just a way of life.. But this year I have been focusing quite a bit on health and fitness, as cycling is something I enjoy, I have started investing more into it, its great to be able to just get up and go. 
I completed my first century this weekend, went way over 100 miles, more like 130 and it was my first ride in a long time! I have some pretty decent legs on me, time to see exactly what theyre made of


----------



## si_c (30 May 2016)

For that distance it's certainly possible I two days, especially if you've already done a century or two. If it was me I'd do it over 3 to give room for being tired second day and mechanicals etc. 

It sounds like you've learned from last year which is good

When are you planning to ride it? Welcome to CC btw


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Jun 2016)

Eamon. Ok you can do it in one, but you will miss a lot. A day is 24 hours long, so time wise it is not a problem. But you will be pushing, pushing, pushing all day. Short rest breaks, head down all day, seeing nothing. If the idea of doing a long distance ride like that appeals to you, do a circular route near home. That way if you start to fail, you can get home. Riding in a direct Line away from home and trying it, does not sound like a good idea.

Personally, I would take 3 days. Look at the scenery, pub lunches, take photos, relax and enjoy. I used to cycle from Barton Stacey near Andover to Stonehenge. I used to sit amongst the Stones with my pack up. This was before they turned it into a high Security site like it is now.

Im interested which solar panel you are using and if it actually works?

Im playing with a light touring set up with my Carbon road bike, not credit card touring, but touring with a bivi sack or even a tent. I have found you cannot use rear panniers because you need to set them well back to get your feet out of the way but that really effects the handling. I have found front panniers on the rear work very well. Now I have to work out what I really need to take. I will eventually change to the gear the Transcontinental Race riders use, but for now I am using what I have.

To the set up below, I will certainly add a bar bag to put my odds and sods in. I dont like carrying gear in pockets. I also think even an extra kilo at the front, helps to balance a light bike like this out.


----------

